# Speedster s40 2014 wheel rubbing



## doiyn (Jun 25, 2015)

I have recently got a Scott speedster s40 and the front wheel rubs the inside of the forks. It has 700x25 tyres on it. Does anyone know if I can put 700x23 tyres or if anyone had the same problem


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

doiyn said:


> I have recently got a Scott speedster s40 and the front wheel rubs the inside of the forks. It has 700x25 tyres on it. Does anyone know if I can put 700x23 tyres or if anyone had the same problem


Where is it rubbing? Is the wheel true? 

I own a 2013 Speedster 20 and have 25c tires on it with wider rims than yours would have come with (I'm assuming.) What did it come with (wheels and tires - specs and brand)?


----------



## doiyn (Jun 25, 2015)

It's rubs on the fork and at one place usually where the valve is on the wheel. But it is the tyre that is rubbing. It is OK if let air out at bit but when I put in 100psi it rubs then.
The wheels are Syncros Race 27 Aero Profile 20 Front / 24 Rear and tyres are Schwalbe Racepac 700 x 25 C.

I've tried adjusting the wheel position.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

doiyn said:


> It's rubs on the fork and at one place usually where the valve is on the wheel. But it is the tyre that is rubbing. It is OK if let air out at bit but when I put in 100psi it rubs then.
> The wheels are Syncros Race 27 Aero Profile 20 Front / 24 Rear and tyres are Schwalbe Racepac 700 x 25 C.
> 
> I've tried adjusting the wheel position.


So, your wheel is not true, and probably not correctly dished. 

If the bike is new, or newish, or even not that old, I'd take it to the LBS where you bought it and tell them to fix it. The problem is, as I found and why I no longer use the wheels that came with my bike (there is a long story there as Scott wound up replacing my RD after the improperly built rear wheel destroyed the original one), the Speedster's wheels have horrible quality control. 

First, I'd make sure you don't have the additional problem I had - which is that the spokes were not long enough. That caused the alloy nipples to break and the third time that happened the loose spoke got caught in the chain and wrapped the RD around itself. Nasty. 

If everything checks out, I'd ask them to retrue it and make sure the spoke tensions match. I think the fact that they spokes that failed in my case were on the NDS indicates that there was a problem, not only with the spoke length, but with the tension being all over the place. At the time it happpened I knew nothing so I never checked the spoke tension (using the ear method just twang adjacent spokes on the same side and work your way around. They should all be close to being the same.)

Good luck, and if I were you, I'd figure out a way to get better wheels on the bike, which is a good bike, if they can't, or won't address your problem.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

One other question. Can you eyeball the rims versus the front brake pad to see if in fact it is the wheel that is out of true? If it is okay, then the other possibility is that your tire isn't seated correctly.


----------

